# My new Humidor has finally arrived......



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

After much research (and seeing 68Trishields' Plus 48 in person) I placed an order with Bob Staebell in May to build me an Aristocrat Plus 48. I ordered it in natural cherry with 3 full pull out shelves and beveled glass/flat panel door. It was delivered today and I have to say that pictures *do not *do this thing any justice. I can't stop looking at the craftmanship on this piece. I couldn't be happier with the outcome of this humidor. Anyhow, I just wanted to share a couple of pics with the jungle.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Cherry rocks, very nice! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

MM MM MM :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

nice :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Sweet!!:tu


----------



## rbcarmy (Jul 8, 2007)

wicked awesome..and go RED SOX!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

How many boxes will that hold?


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

Darrell said:


> How many boxes will that hold?


You mean before he outgrows it? :r


----------



## Bruzee (May 24, 2008)

Very nice... What'd that set you back? (If you don't mind me asking.)


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Bruzee said:


> Very nice... What'd that set you back? (If you don't mind me asking.)


http://www.aristocrathumidors.com/


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Beautiful Humidor Bro! Congrats :tu


----------



## O-Danger (Apr 26, 2008)

wow great choice!:chk


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Darrell said:


> How many boxes will that hold?


50-60 boxes


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

That is seriously badass.


----------



## stevefrench (May 21, 2006)

Beautiful! :tu


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Now fill that beautiful thing up!!!!! :chk


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Bruzee said:


> Very nice... What'd that set you back? (If you don't mind me asking.)


Aristocrats range in price from just under a grand to several thousand depending on what cabinet, wood, and options you order. If you contact Bob Staebell at Aristocrat Humidors he can give you the rundown on prices.


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

That thing is seriously beautiful. Wonderful choice in wood/finish and layout.


----------



## tyd930 (Jun 6, 2008)

Beautiful. Like others have said, fill that thing up. :tu


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

Pretty sweet. Can't wait to see photos of it filled.:tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I have the same one in my office.

Just awesome..........awesome.

Good luck. :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Beautiful :tu:tu


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Very nice humi! :ss


----------



## Waynegro-cl (Jun 30, 2008)

Very, VERY NICE!! How long will it take to season that beautiful lady? And how will you season it?
I NEED one!!


----------



## robofan (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow that baby is nice! :dr

What kind of humidification system do you intend on using?

Please post more pics when its full.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Very nice looking humi. Fill her up and enjoy!


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow, that's beautiful. I really like the pull out drawers.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Waynegro1 said:


> Very, VERY NICE!! How long will it take to season that beautiful lady? And how will you season it?
> I NEED one!!


Directions say 3 to 5 days



robofan said:


> Wow that baby is nice! :dr
> 
> What kind of humidification system do you intend on using?
> 
> Please post more pics when its full.


The cabinet came with a digital "set and forget" humidification unit. Just fill up the reservoir and let it run.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

spoilt little brat.........:r


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow Awesome. I can not wait for mine to arrive. C'mon Man fill it up!:tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Very nice!! Same unit I have, even the the choice of natural cherry. I really like the new red digital readout on the set and forget.


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

That's awesome! :tu Great choice!


----------



## troutbreath (May 22, 2008)

That is really beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## friz (Jul 24, 2008)

new to CS, and cigar smoking. I just bought a humidor from Craftsman bench it is the champion model. Can any of you guys shed some info on this humidor and the best way to get it up and running. Thanks for the help


----------



## SmokenJoe (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm in the market for an Aristocrat and was considering the Mini or Mini Tall but I'm wondering now if I should move up. I only smoke about 150 sticks a year ( approx 6 boxes ) so I figured the Mini Tall (holds approx 20- 25 boxes) would be perfect for smoking and aging.


----------



## stu929 (Jul 2, 2009)

Beautiful piece of artwork. 

Congrats on the arrival/addition to your family...hehe


----------



## abanytime (Apr 11, 2007)

Very nice piece. I'm a cherry fan as well.


----------

